# Cycling off Creatine for 1 month after 4 months use



## bcute4u (Jul 15, 2008)

I know this may sound very basic analysis but it may really help people who are thinking about using it and have never used it. I will be 38 in September.
I started using Micronized Creatine Monohydrate from March 1st 2008 and stopped it on July 6th 2008. When I started I was 166 pounds and now I am 179. Also my weight lifting capacity has significantly gone up. I am testing my curiosity, I want to know what impact will my body have if I stop the creatine supplement in terms of weight lifting and muscle mass.
Just FYI, after the initial loading phase I was maintaining at 10 grams per day. After experimenting what to take it with, I found that taking 5 grams 30 minutes pre-workout with tea worked great. Post workout I took 5 grms with my protein drink.

My other supplements are as follows - 

NSI AAKG - 5 grams (30 minutes preworkout with tea).
Kirkland Signature Multivitamin - 1 per day.
Allthewhey protein isolate post workout.
EAS whey protein in the evening.
Dymatize Elite whey protein at night.
Naturemade fish oil twice a day.
1Fast400 BCAA powder (5 grams during workout)
Sips of Cold Tang during workout.

My current weight lifting limits are - 
Incline bench (I dont do flat) - 180 LBS X 2 reps
Squats - 235 LBS X 8 reps
Standing EZ barbell curls for biceps - 110 LBS X 6 reps
Standing EZ barbell for triceps - 130 LBS X 6 reps
Shoulders Military press - 120 LBS X 6 reps

CHANGES
Today, after 10 days, my weight is 1 pound lesser, I am now 178.

Overall no change in weight lifting strength except today I found my 6th rep on my standing barbell excercise for Tricep was harder.

One thing notable is a mental chant that goes in my mind - "I am OFF creatine", I try not to think about it but it still comes by when I do my heavy sets.

I will post any more changes if I notice.

Thanks.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not a bad idea to cycle off of it. You may drop a couple of water lbs but you should not notice drastic changes. Some run creatine all the time and some cycle it


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 15, 2008)

THose are some impressive gains.  I wish I reacted to monohydrate as well as you.


----------



## bcute4u (Jul 29, 2008)

Its 25 days now since I stopped creatine. My weight is fluctuates between 178-179.
I am eating well though I am not sure that I eat 178 grams of protein everyday.
I have jacked up my deadlifts which I used to be very lazy on, now I deadlift 160 LBS. 
My squats have increased to 260 LBS X 7 reps.
My incline bench has increased to 180 X 3 reps.
No weight lifting increases in any other excercises, no decreases either.

My blood pressure is normal i.e. 120 - 76. I recollect it being a little higher some time ago.

Will report any changes if I notice any.


----------



## bcute4u (Aug 12, 2008)

Its 36 days now and I can safely proclaim that I am keeping all my gains. I am highly pleased with the result and a going to start creatine again. 

I just got a 1000 MG of Ultimate Nutrition micronized creatine monohydrate (creapure) from ebay. I want to see if the gains that I had from initial creatine use can be replicated in this cycle.
A new addition to my Protein powder intake is Syntrax Matrix. Tastes great.
My ultimate goal is to grow bigger and muscular but just by eating well, creatine and not with juice and PH's.

As far as actual workout is concerned I have made no significant gains in weight lifting since I stopped creatine. Hopefully that changes soon. Cheers everyone.


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 12, 2008)

bcute4u said:


> Its 36 days now and I can safely proclaim that I am keeping all my gains. I am highly pleased with the result and a going to start creatine again.
> 
> I just got a 1000 MG of Ultimate Nutrition micronized creatine monohydrate (creapure) from ebay. I want to see if the gains that I had from initial creatine use can be replicated in this cycle.
> A new addition to my Protein powder intake is Syntrax Matrix. Tastes great.
> ...



I think what you had stated in a previous post was the reason why many would lose some gains while off.  THe mental aspect.  I think you can safely say that those gains are all yours, and good luck to your continued growth.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 13, 2008)

*Great to hear how this has workout for you , i myself like to take creatine for 1-3 months then 1 off or so.*


----------



## Angleena-Smith (Aug 15, 2008)

cycling creatine isn't that important. Since you've been loading creatine for 2 months, your body is fully stacked and taking some time off will just allow your body to loose some of the water weight.


----------



## onslaught82 (Aug 16, 2008)

I always cycle off after 3 months of continuous usage.  I notice that by that time the creatine does not seem as good as when I started. But if I cycle off, when I start back up it is great.


----------

